# Fly Tying Expo



## copperdon (Jun 3, 2011)

Anyone else going to the Fly Tying Expo at Lakeland Community college today?

It runs from 9 til 4...

If anyone wants to shake hands and meet another forum member, I should be there around 1 or so ... give me a ring or a text.

My cell is 330-780-9619

-Donny


----------



## copperdon (Jun 3, 2011)

Follow-up:

A really nice show.

Lots of VERY talented artisans tying some amazing patterns, ( I saw one tyer tying some gorgeous spey flies, the likes of which I have never seen on a local level). ... it also made me aware of just how much of a novice I truly am when it comes to tying. These cats definitely knew their way around a vice. 

There were also some very good deals on materials and gear.

I ended up buying a 5/6 9' carbon rod, 4 piece, for $30 (there was a nick in the cork on the handle) from a rod builder out of Western PA. 
(I didn't treally_ need _another 5 wt, but since when has "need" ever been the reason that we buy gear, right? LOL)

Also, Musted Hooks, all sizes and types, 100 for $3.99.
No barbless hooks left by the time I got to the table, so it looks like I'll be doing a lot of crimping, but for the price it's certainly not a deal breaker.

I learned of a product called Clearcure Goo, which is an epoxy that dries clear and glossy - the cool thing about this epoxy is that you hit it with a UV light and it dries completely in 10 seconds. A great product for building heads.

Placed over some flashback, ice dubbing or eyes, it gives a great holographic depth. There are several versions of this resin, some thinner, some thicker, and even a version that when dry, remains soft and pliable - which I think would be useful for building minnow bodies and tails.

I also picked up a couple of 8' tapered furled leaders; I've never used them before but a few of my friends swear by them and I'm gonna give them a try.

I met a lot of great people, made contacts and got some great "wink and a nod" hints on favorite personal locations (some of these spots are on waters I currently and often fish, but was unaware of - until now).

Good show.


----------



## fishmerf (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks for the report. Sorry I missed it! I had some family commitments to take care of here at home. I am hoping to get down to the Buckeye Fly Fishers show in Feb. I will then hit the Penns Woods West show in Cranberry, Pa and do a little fishing after. That show is the 14th of March, I believe.
Merf


----------



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

thanks for the report, sound like a good time. Wish i could have gone.

I've heard of the Clearcure Goo, sound like an interesting product. I think i saw it in a fly tying magazine. (maybe online though) They were using it to create minnow bodies like you mentioned.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

I attend yearly, but had to miss yesterday due to this "sick cold" I've been fighting for more than a week. Sorry I missed meeting you.
BTW, thanks for the tip on the Clearcure Goo. I tie epoxy ants that may do very well with that stuff.
Mike


----------



## horiaalmasan (May 20, 2006)

_... also made me aware of just how much of a novice I truly am when it comes to tying ..._
That is so true but we have a whole lifetime. I agree, nice show, some good materials, extraordinary people, many things to learn and share for both the beginner, intermediate and pro.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

Sorry I missed this. It's only 5 minutes from my house but I was out of town. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

